# Fuel Surge Tank



## pschurr (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi All, 

On the track, the fuel pump is sucking air through the really tight s-bends, which results in a large loud double bang and momentary loss of power on the way out of the corner.

I understand that I should apply a surge tank with primary/secondary pumps, but am wondering if an in-tank baffle around the pump pickup would work equally well. 

It would simply need to hold an amount of fuel around the pickup during those moments with lateral forces are slushing the bulk of the fuel away from it (the pump pickup). 

It is a Pulsar GTiR (N14 base). 


thanks
peter


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

they sell something called a fuel airater or something.. i seen it on ebay.. and it stores a small amount of fuel in a container in the engine compartment.. so you will have it saved up in the event of lateral pull.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

What about adding baffles in the tank, or relocating the pump pickup? Or conversely, switching to a fuel cell (would that solve it)? Have you asked in the motorsports thread on SR20deforum? Lots of heavy GTi-R tuners and road racers there. Also, maybe check www.improvedtouring.com.


----------

